# Who is the strongest person Gaara can defeat?



## Kazekage94 (Jul 5, 2013)

*I wonder who can he defeat that is very powerful?

If Gaara is in his natural surrounding(desert), who might he be able to kill in a place with copious amounts of sand?
Read the information below

Location: Desert
Meters: 70m

This is my first time doing a thread like this.*


----------



## trance (Jul 5, 2013)

If he has intel, I'm gonna say Mū. His sand negates Mū's invisibility and he can avoid being vaporized with Jinton through feints. His sand also works at long distance and use his Third Eye to plan and attack accordingly, all while keeping Mū away from his body.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 5, 2013)

I think the better question would be who can beat Gaara in the desert lol. I would have to agree with Trance however and say Mu, or maybe Minato with no shroud depending on how you perceive Minato. Maybe Itachi. The best fight I think would be Kisame however. The distance is a huge problem for people that cant fly.


----------



## joshhookway (Jul 5, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> I think the better question would be who can beat Gaara in the desert lol. I would have to agree with Trance however and say Mu, or maybe Minato with no shroud depending on how you perceive Minato. Maybe Itachi. The best fight I think would be Kisame however. The distance is a huge problem for people that cant fly.



Minato rapes Gaara. One touch, Gaara is dead. Minato can literally teleport anywhere he wants.

Muu demolishes Gaara with Jinton. Absolute defense is shredded.

I say Sasuke.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 5, 2013)

gaaras strong as hell in the desert. maybe...sasuke? blockin dem flames with dat sand, avoidin' eye contact with dat knowledge, rippin people out of susanoo with dat feet sand.

im sure he could do it 

edit: wierd ^ we both said sasuke at like the exact same time.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 5, 2013)

joshhookway said:


> Minato rapes Gaara. One touch, Gaara is dead. Minato can literally teleport anywhere he wants.
> 
> Muu demolishes Gaara with Jinton. Absolute defense is shredded.
> 
> I say Sasuke.



You make it seem like Minato is easily touching Gaara through his sand and from 70 meters away. FTG 1 is useless because Gaara puts those things below the sand. His gourd sand was capable of catching Amaterasu and he can simply rain it down while flying. Clones and possibly Bunta are the only problems but I dont think Minato would use Bunta other than to jump above the initial sand wave. Jinton means nothing if it cant hit the target, the only problem is if he has the laser that Onoki used but he didnt use it so I didnt bring it up. We saw that Gaara can put his sand in the air to detect Mu while invisible so no Gaara does not get demolished. 

Sasuke can no longer fly so his best option is a summon but considering the scale of the wave that Gaara can use from that distance and the fact that he can compress the sand I would be skeptical to say that Sasuke wins from this distance.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 5, 2013)

probably someone who is weaker than itachi, like jiraiya or minato


----------



## joshhookway (Jul 6, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> You make it seem like Minato is easily touching Gaara through his sand and from 70 meters away. FTG 1 is useless because Gaara puts those things below the sand. His gourd sand was capable of catching Amaterasu and he can simply rain it down while flying. Clones and possibly Bunta are the only problems but I dont think Minato would use Bunta other than to jump above the initial sand wave. Jinton means nothing if it cant hit the target, the only problem is if he has the laser that Onoki used but he didnt use it so I didnt bring it up. We saw that Gaara can put his sand in the air to detect Mu while invisible so no Gaara does not get demolished.
> 
> Sasuke can no longer fly so his best option is a summon but considering the scale of the wave that Gaara can use from that distance and the fact that he can compress the sand I would be skeptical to say that Sasuke wins from this distance.



Doesn't matter, Minato can teleport anywhere he has a seal. Gaara can't contain Minato.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 6, 2013)

sasuke or itachi... which ever you consider better.. 

gaara really easily counters all ms abilty's of the brothers..


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2013)

The Uchiha brothers.


----------



## Jad (Jul 6, 2013)

Would it be bad to say Danzou (no Koto) or Kakuzu?


----------



## Veo (Jul 6, 2013)

Under these conditions, current Gaara becomes quite strong. He's favoured in this scenario and I can see him having a good chance of him taking out high tiers, like Minato, Oro, Jiraya, Oonoki, Muu, Itachi, Sasuke, A or Kisame, for instance.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 6, 2013)

Jad said:


> Would it be bad to say Danzou (no Koto) or Kakuzu?



Couldn't _Raiton: Gian_ get through the sand defense and blast a hole in Gaara?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2013)

Itachi or Sasuke rape the shit out of Gaara; Susano'o breaks down his sand defense no sweat and he will be exhausting his chakra just to keep distancing himself. Particularly Sasuke, with his Enton weapons, would have no trouble penetrating Gaara's sand defense.

The strongest person Gaara can beat under these circumstances is probably the 2nd Mizukage; he can get around the mirage Genjutsu to locate and attack the Mizukage while defending from Jokey Boy long enough to end the fight. Gaara is well-suited to counter him.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 6, 2013)

He's capable of defeating any of the current 5 kage.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2013)

Veo said:


> Minato, Oro, Jiraya, Oonoki, Muu, Itachi, Sasuke, A or Kisame, for instance.



All of these guys would destroy Gaara with very little difficulty.


Minato warps away his sand with a space-time barrier and then blitzes him.

Oro saturates his sand with snakes and they just swarm and feed on him after filling him with blades from their mouths.

Jiraiya "Yomi Numa, GG"s him, then spits oil on him and his sand and glasses it all with a Katon.

Oonoki and Muu just straight-up Jinton him to hell.

Itachi and Sasuke run over him with Susano'o.

A blitzes.

Kisame floods the battlefield, blows the sand away with Daikoudan, and then feeds Gaara to the sharks.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> He's capable of defeating any of the current 5 kage.



He is capable of defeating Mei.

The rest stomp him.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 6, 2013)

Being in a desert at 70m helps against Mei, and maybe Tsunade and Ay. . .but I fail to see how he avoids being vaporized by _Jinton: Genkai Hakuri no Jutsu_.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2013)

Gaara can't even do anything to Tsunade or A.

Tsunade will just regen from everything and rip through his sand with her monster strength and A's Raiton armor is too strong for Gaara to penetrate while his Shunshin speed is far beyond what he can hope to catch.

Tsunade can apply the same strategy as Orochimaru using Katsuyu's dividing ability and having the mini-Katsuyus burrow through the sand to smother Gaara.

A just needs to concentrate his attacks and he should be able to breach Gaara's sand defense or at least force him to maintain a strong one long enough to exhaust his chakra.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2013)

I think the strongest one he can defeat is Itachi. 
his sand should be able to protect him against any of Itachi's jutsus including his Amaterasu. 
I doubt the SoT will be enough, as we already saw that the sand can protect him from 5 swords. 
and we already saw him fight 5 Susanoos. Also, he's a long-rank fighter unlike Itachi with his Genjutsu. 
So, he's perfect against him, I suppose.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I think the strongest one he can defeat is Itachi.
> his sand should be able to protect him against any of Itachi's jutsus including his Amaterasu.
> I doubt the SoT will be enough, as we already saw that the sand can protect him from 5 swords.
> and we already saw him fight 5 Susanoos. Also, he's a long-rank fighter unlike Itachi with his Genjutsu.
> So, he's perfect against him, I suppose.



Moku Bunshin are weaker; the real Madara broke through Gaara's giant sand defense and Oonoki's giant stone golem with just one sword (well, two; one in each hand, at the same time).

Gaara would not be able to protect himself from Susano'o for very long.

Itachi can also use Suigadan to attack Gaara from inside his sand defense if he has managed to flood the ground beneath Gaara.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Moku Bunshin are weaker; the real Madara broke through Gaara's giant sand defense and Oonoki's giant stone golem with just one sword (well, two; one in each hand, at the same time).
> 
> Gaara would not be able to protect himself from Susano'o for very long.
> 
> Itachi can also use Suigadan to attack Gaara from inside his sand defense if he has managed to flood the ground beneath Gaara.



- the clones themselves may be weaker, but that the purpose of the Susanoos. 
I don't think he used swords in that attack. @.@

- It does not matter because Itachi can't use his Susanoo for too long either. 

- He needs a water source nearby for that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> - the clones themselves may be weaker, but that the purpose of the Susanoos.
> I don't think he used swords in that attack. @.@



I'm not sure what you mean. We saw Madara break through the defenses with his Susano'o swords.



> - It does not matter because Itachi can't use his Susanoo for too long either.



If he is starting fresh he can use it for several minutes which is going to be more than enough to break down the sand defense.



> - He needs a water source nearby for that.



He can produce Suiton without a source.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 6, 2013)

Mei or the 2nd Mizukage.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. We saw Madara break through the defenses with his Susano'o swords.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- Link removed
Those are not swords, are they? 
or are you talking about something else? @.@

- but he will be slow + Gaara can pull him out as he did to Madara. 

- says who?


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 6, 2013)

In the Desert I think he could beat Killer Bee

Outside the Desert I say Raikage


----------



## Jagger (Jul 6, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I think the strongest one he can defeat is Itachi.
> his sand should be able to protect him against any of Itachi's jutsus including his Amaterasu.
> I doubt the SoT will be enough, as we already saw that the sand can protect him from 5 swords.
> and we already saw him fight 5 Susanoos. Also, he's a long-rank fighter unlike Itachi with his Genjutsu.
> So, he's perfect against him, I suppose.


Itachi is faster than Gaara and Gaara only guarded himself from Enton, bot Amaterasu. 

Except Madara's clones were just playing with them and I wonder how long he could hold those clones before he got overwhelmed, unlike Madara, Itachi's fighting style doesn't work around Susano'O most of time, he has some jutsus besides that.

Lol Bee. He sus Rapid Fire Bijuudama and destroys the living crap out of Gaara.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Itachi is faster than Gaara and Gaara only guarded himself from Enton, bot Amaterasu.
> 
> Except Madara's clones were just playing with them and I wonder how long he could hold those clones before he got overwhelmed, unlike Madara, Itachi's fighting style doesn't work around Susano'O most of time, he has some jutsus besides that.
> 
> Lol Bee. He sus Rapid Fire Bijuudama and destroys the living crap out of Gaara.



Enton is stronger than the Amaterasu + Gaara even stopped A's attack who's much faster 
than Itachi. 

- Says who? 
Jutsus like what?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 6, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> Enton is stronger than the Amaterasu + Gaara even stopped A's attack who's much faster
> than Itachi.
> 
> - Says who?
> Jutsus like what?


Enton burns at the same rate as Amaterasu's. The difference between both is that Enton changes the shape of Amaterasu to spikes/sword/arrows. Enton is slower than Amaterasu itself and unlike Nagato, I doubt Gaara can sense it coming (unless he sees the blood coming out of Itachi's eye). 

The speed A had while falling is obviously slowler than V2 A's speed. 

Amaterasu, Katon jutsu, genjutsu, crow clones, etc.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 6, 2013)

Unfortunately for Gaara most of the top tier characters are speed demons. I don't see Gaara having much of a defence against a good blitz.


----------



## tanman (Jul 6, 2013)

In the desert with manga knowledge, I would give him MS Sasuke, Jiraiya, Mu, Danzo (no Koto), Nidaime Mizukage, Sandaime Raikage, and A. Whoever those you think is strongest, I suppose. With no intel, you can cut A and Sasuke (possibly Mu as well) off of that list.


Outside of the desert, I would give him Tsunade or Orochimaru (no Edo Tensei).


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi or Sasuke rape the shit out of Gaara; Susano'o breaks down his sand defense no sweat and he will be exhausting his chakra just to keep distancing himself. Particularly Sasuke, with his Enton weapons, would have no trouble penetrating Gaara's sand defense.
> 
> The strongest person Gaara can beat under these circumstances is probably the 2nd Mizukage; he can get around the mirage Genjutsu to locate and attack the Mizukage while defending from Jokey Boy long enough to end the fight. Gaara is well-suited to counter him.



Are you serious? He defeated the 2nd Mizukage already and he wasn't even in the desert. In a desert Gaara cam beat Sasuke Nd Itachi because at 70 Meters he could summon a Sand Tsunami while they would have to dodge which is hard. He could easilyburry them because they are in a DESERT.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 7, 2013)

Gaara's power fluctuates a great deal depending on his environment. Indoors, he really only has his gourd-sand to provide an offense and defense, which isn't much at all and definitely puts him on the lower end of Kages. 

So I'd say he'd be lucky to beat old Hiruzen if he only had his gourd to work with. However, in a desert, he becomes a monstorus powerhouse that Itachi/Minato would be lucky to beat. 

In normal environments where he can grind, it's somewhere in-between.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 7, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> Are you serious? He defeated the 2nd Mizukage already and he wasn't even in the desert.



This (1) looks like a desert to me. Notice how literally everything and everyone there is on top of sand.

The entire battle against the Edo Kage took place in a desert.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 7, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> This (1) looks like a desert to me. Notice how literally everything and everyone there is on top of sand.
> 
> The entire battle against the Edo Kage took place in a desert.



I thought it was an open battlefield were he can grind more sand not a desert. It couldnt be that specific part is just rock and dirt.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 7, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> I thought it was an open battlefield were he can grind more sand not a desert. It couldnt be that specific part is just rock and dirt.



I really doubt it. (1)


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 8, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> I really doubt it. (1)



That is grass on the ground not sand. Look at the battles in the anime. That is were you can actually see where it takes place. The manga and anime both have the same location.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 8, 2013)

They are on top of sand in the anime, too. Yeah it's a different color but sand can be that color, too. Heck, even in the games they call the place Lightning _*Desert*_. This (1) is grass and it is obviously not what they are standing on (2).


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 8, 2013)

SM Kabuto or Killer Bee.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 15, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> This (1) looks like a desert to me. Notice how literally everything and everyone there is on top of sand.
> 
> The entire battle against the Edo Kage took place in a desert.



they were not in a desert. The place was initally a rocky terrain,it became so sandy because gaara broke down the rocks there,and did this




then this is how the place looked like.

They never fought in a desert.

On topic,
he beats sasuke and itachi with mid diff,he beats minato,
the only ones he looses to are rinnegan users,hashirama,kabuto with edo tensei,orochimaru with edo tensei,naruto and no one elses. He beats the rest.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 15, 2013)

Where are you getting rocky terrain from? Those pillars of stone? You can find those in deserts.

Heck, look at your own scan: Gaara's sand wave stopped _in front_ of the Kages but the ground _behind_ the Kages is _still sandy_. Why would that be? Because the place was _always_ full of sand to begin with (1), (2).

They're in a rocky area but when a mountain of sand gets thrown on top of it the terrain looks no different? You know that makes zero sense, right?

They fought in a desert.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm going to go with Edo Itachi being the strongest that Gaara could defeat in the desert. 

Gaara can use his Sand Sphere, Sand Bushin, and Third eye to avoid Genjutsu and Amaterasu. Flight can allow him to avoid Susano'o's reach, with the except of Magatama. However with an entire desert to defend i'm pretty sure Gaara can create a defense sufficient to block Magatama. So Gaara in the desert should be able to defend himself against all of Edo Itachi's attacks.

On the other hand Itachi will need Susano'o to defend against Gaara's massive Sand attacks in the desert, however since Itachi will be walking on Sand Gaara can rip him out of Susano'o as he did Madara and than finish him off sealing him. If Itachi predicts this attack than he could take flight on Crow, but I doubt the speed of a Crow will allow it to evade Gaara's sand attacks for long and once the crow is dealt with and Itachi falls to the ground Gaara can finish him off. 

Granted Edo Itachi could also win with an extremely aggressive and quick Amaterasu + Magatama assault or if Genjutsu can be cast through Third Eye. However for the purpose of this thread Edo Itachi having the potential to loose to Gaara, makes him the strongest I can see Gaara taking down.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Jul 15, 2013)

Whoever said Gaara would beat Minato better keep one eye open at night. I will find you. I will put my ass in your face. And I will excrete in your mouth.

Gaara's sand is weak against oil.

Minato has Bunta, who can spit tons of oil.

Oil > Sand

Minato > Gaara.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 15, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Where are you getting rocky terrain from? Those pillars of stone? You can find those in deserts.
> 
> Heck, look at your own scan: Gaara's sand wave stopped _in front_ of the Kages but the ground _behind_ the Kages is _still sandy_. Why would that be? Because the place was _always_ full of sand to begin with , .
> 
> ...



you are joking right?,the sand infront and behind the kages after the sand wave stopped are on completely different levels. The normal terrain sand were at the base of the rock formations,whereas the sand infront were a the tip of the rock formations as you can see from my scans.the length difference between the tip and base of those rock formations were high,as their base were around the foot of the kages and their tips were a lot higher than than the kages.

If they were in a desert,then explain to me how onoki created not one,but 2 GIANT rock golems from the ground against madara if it was a desert?,or how onoki lifted the ground below madara to allow naruto connect his odama rasengan if the ground wasnt rocky?.onoki isnt a sand user,so yes,there were rocks just below the sand which gaara threw at the kages,or else onoki would have had to spit out the golems from his mouth. Or does it make sense to erect golems that size from sand?.

Also
 .

I am not denying there is sand there,but it wasnt a desert,not even close. If it was,then stuff like this would show




you get the point:|


----------



## Vice (Jul 15, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi or Sasuke rape the shit out of Gaara; Susano'o breaks down his sand defense no sweat and he will be exhausting his chakra just to keep distancing himself. Particularly Sasuke, with his Enton weapons, would have no trouble penetrating Gaara's sand defense.



Good thing he's a chakra monster with the ability to fly then.

Strongest he can beat is Itachi in the desert.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 15, 2013)

genii96 said:


> you are joking right?,the sand infront and behind the kages after the sand wave stopped are on completely different levels. The normal terrain sand were at the base of the rock formations,whereas the sand infront were a the tip of the rock formations as you can see from my scans.the length difference between the tip and base of those rock formations were high,as their base were around the foot of the kages and their tips were a lot higher than than the kages.
> 
> If they were in a desert,then explain to me how onoki created not one,but 2 GIANT rock golems from the ground against madara if it was a desert?,or how onoki lifted the ground below madara to allow naruto connect his odama rasengan if the ground wasnt rocky?.onoki isnt a sand user,so yes,there were rocks just below the sand which gaara threw at the kages,or else onoki would have had to spit out the golems from his mouth. Or does it make sense to erect golems that size from sand?.
> 
> ...



I think you're misunderstanding what he meant, clearly there is a huge amount of sand infront of them after the wave but I dont think thats what he is addressing. When he says it looks no different he means that sand looks like sand regardless, the look of the ground does not change so it must have been sand regardless and not rock, its hard to explain. But when you look here it looks like it could be rock or sand.

I used to think it was a desert but its hard to say. I think its clear that there is sand on the ground but whether or not Gaara put the sand there in order to sense the Kage is my only question, he could sense them. I dont think it can be answered whether or not theyre in a desert, its up to opinion.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 15, 2013)

genii96 said:


> you are joking right?,the sand infront and behind the kages after the sand wave stopped are on completely different levels. The normal terrain sand were at the base of the rock formations,whereas the sand infront were a the tip of the rock formations as you can see from my scans.the length difference between the tip and base of those rock formations were high,as their base were around the foot of the kages and their tips were a lot higher than than the kages.



This. . .is a problem. . .because we can't even know where the base of those pillars were unless all of the sand had been cleared away- because since everybody's standing on the surface of the sand we can't see how deep it could be; for all we know the sand layers 50 feet high. And obviously when you stack sand on top of another layer of sand it will be look taller than what's behind it.



> If they were in a desert,then explain to me how onoki created not one,but 2 GIANT rock golems from the ground against madara if it was a desert?,or how onoki lifted the ground below madara to allow naruto connect his odama rasengan if the ground wasnt rocky?.onoki isnt a sand user,so yes,there were rocks just below the sand which gaara threw at the kages,or else onoki would have had to spit out the golems from his mouth. Or does it make sense to erect golems that size from sand?.



Rock golems do not require a pre-existing source (1), they can be created out of nothing much in the same way _Iwabunshin_ can be made out of nothing, just much larger. Look at the Zetsu and you can actually see that Onoki can at least partially transform other things into rock, hence pieces of stone falling off of a cracking Zetsu as he fell and Zetsu breaking into pieces of rock once hitting the ground alongside Akatsuchi's golem (2) for comparison.



> I am not denying there is sand there,but it wasnt a desert,not even close. If it was,then stuff like this would show
> 
> 
> Also
> .



This is what a desert is:



> dry area: an area of land, usually in very hot climates, that consists only of sand, gravel, or rock with little or no vegetation, no permanent bodies of water, and erratic rainfall.





> A barren or desolate area, especially:
> a.  A dry, often sandy region of little rainfall, extreme temperatures, and sparse vegetation



(3) The terrain the Edo Kages fought on was _no different_ from the earth surrounding Sunagakure which Gaara drew that wave from, and Gaara's initial wave against the Kage was comparable to what he defended against _C3_ with. "The point" is that the battlefield was no different than Gaara's "natural environment" in Sunagakure, meaning he was at peak performance when he faced the Edo Kage.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ennoia said:


> I think you're misunderstanding what he meant, clearly there is a huge amount of sand infront of them after the wave but I dont think thats what he is addressing. When he says it looks no different he means that sand looks like sand regardless, the look of the ground does not change so it must have been sand regardless and not rock, its hard to explain. But when you look here it looks like it could be rock or sand.
> 
> I used to think it was a desert but its hard to say. I think its clear that there is sand on the ground but whether or not Gaara put the sand there in order to sense the Kage is my only question, he could sense them. I dont think it can be answered whether or not theyre in a desert, its up to opinion.



well,like i said in my post,i agree there is sand,but not enough to be called a desert like for example the suna desert.

However gaara's division did retreat through that area,and gaara could have turned the surface rocks into sand while they were moving. It would allow him to both sense the enemy and also engage them.

Also like i said,onoki also made 2 gigantic golems as well from that same terrain,and he made it from the ground,which requires a good amount of rock to do,no way he made those from sand. He isnt a sand user

So my belief still holds that there is indeed rock beneath the sand


----------



## Bonly (Jul 16, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Whoever said Gaara would beat Minato better keep one eye open at night. I will find you. I will put my ass in your face. And I will excrete in your mouth.



Son. This is down right fucking disgusting . Your mother would be sad(whoever the hell she is).

On topic best I believe he could beat would beat Sasori, well at least he's the first mid kage level ninja that came to my mind.


----------



## Chad (Jul 16, 2013)

Jinchuriki Gaara can debateably defeat EMS Sasuke.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 16, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Jinchuriki Gaara can debateably defeat EMS Sasuke.



this is gaara in a desert,he dosent need to be a jin to trash sasuke.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 16, 2013)

A flying Gaara in the desert, in a place where almost nobody can touch him? He flew a pretty high distance against Deidara. And the guy a giant sand whirpool if desired or crush his oponents with a giant sand Tsunami they won't be able to completely dodge in time.

Gaara can very well beat living Itachi that way, Tsunade, Gai, Second Mizukage, MS sharingan Sasuke (probably), Orochimaru, base Jiraiya is a given, Mei, and probably Kakashi.

If Gaara manages to fly against Itachi or Sasuke, he pretty much beats them. They have nothing to get him (Considering he flies as high), and Susano'o won't protect the Uchihas from the very battlefield.

And now that i think of it, i don't know why the hell Gaara didn't do something like this against his set of Susano'os. Kishi's PIS is sometimes very clear. He even doesn't try to hide it.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 16, 2013)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Whoever said Gaara would beat Minato better keep one eye open at night. I will find you. I will put my ass in your face. And I will excrete in your mouth.
> 
> Gaara's sand is weak against oil.
> 
> ...



You are very disgusting. Is that how you talk to people?


----------



## Krippy (Jul 16, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> If Gaara manages to fly against Itachi or Sasuke, he pretty much beats them. They have nothing to get him (Considering he flies as high



Sauce has a Hawk summon.



> and Susano'o won't protect the Uchihas from the very battlefield.



Both have the tools to end Gaara before he puts them on the defensive.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 16, 2013)

He most likely stops at Sasori.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 16, 2013)

Madara.




Base Madara, of course.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 16, 2013)

Whether Gaara fought 2nd misujage in a desert or not doesn't matter they fought ins place with lots of sand for the retardation of this discussion


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 16, 2013)

ShadowReaper said:


> He most likely stops at Sasori.



Im pretty sure he can beat someonr better than Sasori.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 17, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Sauce has a Hawk summon.
> 
> 
> 
> Both have the tools to end Gaara before he puts them on the defensive.



hawk summon that is featless. None have any tool to put him down


----------



## Rain (Jul 17, 2013)

Probably Tsunade or Mei.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rain said:


> Probably Tsunade or Mei.



He can beat someone better than Mei or Tsunade for that fact.


----------



## Alita (Jul 20, 2013)

Edo itachi or edo 3rd raikage(Whoever you think is stronger.).


----------



## trance (Jul 20, 2013)

Raikagenaut is a bad matchup for Gaara.


----------



## InfusionZ (Jul 20, 2013)

He would probably kill Prime Madara or Hashirama with no effort... just buries em under ground.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 20, 2013)

With plenty of intel and lots of sand I'd wager he could take on the likes of Minato and Itachi.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 21, 2013)

He can beat anyone whose not a rinnegan user,an edo user,ems madara,naruto,hashirama. He beats the rest


----------



## Jagger (Jul 21, 2013)

InfusionZ said:


> He would probably kill Prime Madara or Hashirama with no effort... just buries em under ground.


Hahahahahhaahhahahahahaha....no.


----------



## Krippy (Jul 21, 2013)

genii96 said:


> hawk summon that is featless. None have any tool to put him down


ahahahahahaha


genii96 said:


> He can beat anyone whose not a rinnegan user,an edo user,ems madara,naruto,hashirama. He beats the rest


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


InfusionZ said:


> He would probably kill Prime Madara or Hashirama with no effort... just buries em under ground.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 21, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Sauce has a Hawk summon.



Pretty sure that Sasuke cannot summon the featless hawk, get on it and fly high before Gaara lifts his arms and a giant sand Tsunami gets him.



> Both have the tools to end Gaara before he puts them on the defensive.



How so? Gaara having knowledge can put up a defense in time the moment he sees blood in their eyes. And can fuck their field of vision with a sand attack or mud slap quagsire style, just bigger than that.


----------



## genii96 (Jul 21, 2013)

Krippy said:


> ahahahahahaha
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



ignoring the third part of this quote. I guess the first and second parts were for sasuke?,well sorry gaara beats himU_U


----------

